
Mysterious data transfer fees on Mongo Atlas shocks a developer - xstartup
https://forums.meteor.com/t/my-experience-with-mongodb-atlas-high-data-transfer-usage/37772/8
======
jaydestro
why would you link to a post from 2017 to an advertisement to a provider?

